# Bargain bin lures



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Had to post this one. Went to a local tackle store recently and saw the attached lures (less the Ecogear SX-40s on the bottom row, put there for comparison) in the bargain bin. Upon enquiry was told they were hand made / wooden body / good for bream .... and despite being marked at $5 each was told they were infact being sold for $2 each! Now I thought to myself it just aint right lettin those lures sit there gatherin dust so decided to buy the lot.

Two weeks ago, tried a black and white one and scored a flattie.

Now I'm thinking if only everyone gave up using SX-40s sooner or later they'd have to find there way into the bargain bin.

A blokes gotta dream ....

Cheers,

Red Herring


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Red Herring,

Nice catch 

I have afew of the Ugly Duckling's and I have to say I'm impressed with them. Nice tight action, swim true and look good (not in a catch fisherman way - but in a catch fish way: I guess that's why they were $2). They have also caught fish for me.

BTW - Which BCF did you clear out - So I know where not to go to stock up for myself.

Ash


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

BARGAIN!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That's a whole lot of HBs! Great score  With the lures being so cheap you can cast them tight in to cover without fear of losing a $15+ lure :wink:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmm... there is something evily hypnotic about that photo. It brings about feelings of desire....like arousal, in a non smutty way. Could even be just a touch of envy.

Great buy, cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

that photo is evidence of what happens when you leave 2 lures alone together in a tackle box overnight. :roll: :roll: :roll:

of course, its always difficult to tell which are the 'boy' lures and which are the 'girl' ones.....


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

What a score! will have to keep an eye out next time I am at a tackle shop!


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Cheap lures, I guess that's one good thing about living on the southside. haha 
Have you seen BCF at Keperra? They've had Lindycraft soft plastics for $2 per packet. I think I've bought about $50 worth over a few visits. They were around $12.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

JD,

$2 a pack for SP's is much better than the $10 I'm currently paying. I'll have to check em out. Thanks for the tip.

Ash,

It was the Cannon Hill BCF which I cleaned out.

Cheers,

Red Herring


----------

